# i found a site!



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

I managed to finally find somewhere which sells both wands and rat wheels!

Has anyone used https://www.pet-supply-store.co.uk/index.html before? Opinions!?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Never used it... Having a nose on there now, they have some quite cheap stuff...

*Tempted*  I'm going to stop looking at the ferret stuff now... Might show the site to my Mum though, it's my birthday soon and she's buying me a new cage for my ferrets... Wonder if I can get her to buy anything else....

If you buy off there let me know how good they are 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

For the hamster stuff I think thats a bit expensive! Most of the stuff is cheaper on the ukpetsupplies website, but both things that you are looking for aren't there!

Char
xxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Never been on UKpetsupplies... I shall have a look. The P+P on the first site seems expensive (£5.99 and no discounts as far as I can see :O)

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Aaaaand there goes my next paycheck. These ferrets are gonna be the most pampered ferrets ever >_<


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well can't rats use the same wheels as hamsters just bigger?


----------

